
Show HN: Build Yourself a Snake Game in JavaScript - quickthrower2
https://superjavascript.com/book/
======
onion2k
A retro game written in retro JavaScript.

~~~
quickthrower2
Interesting, is this a criticism?

~~~
onion2k
Yes. Learning ES5 means you'll miss out on some useful language features, you
won't be able to use some of the more modern libraries in NPM, you'll find it
much harder to carry on progressing once you finish the course, and employers
are a bit less likely to hire you. It'd be like learning Python 1 or Java 8
now. You could make stuff, sure, but there are better ways now.

~~~
quickthrower2
Thanks. The target audience here is beginners to programming or JS. I think
learning ES5 isn’t a stumbling block, and it’s probably good as a basis to go
on and learn ES6 features later. It’s more like learning the core features
rather than an out of date version. I use typescript at work and I still use
functions instead of lambdas, closures instead of classes where it makes sense
for clarity.

